# Imprimante wifi Canon pixma mp620 ...Problème



## Tricoline (13 Octobre 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Hello,

Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante Canon Pixma mp620 pour une utilisation Wifi avec l'iMac de ma femme et mon "vieux" PC Windows XP.
J'ai un problème avec cet imprimante, je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner depuis l'iMac en Wifi.
Sur l'iMac il y a lOS 10.5.5, cette imprimante est livrée avec le CD contenant les drivers pour Mac (et aussi Windows)
Avec le câble USB l'imprimante fonctionne parfaitement, de même qu'elle fonctionne aussi parfaitement mais en wifi depuis le PC sous Windows.
Cependant lors de la procédure d'installation de l'imprimante, tel que préconisée par Canon dans sa documentation, il se produit une "plantée" lors de la configuration de l'imprimante en Wifi depuis l'iMac ?
Ma question, comment se configure une imprimante wifi (cest comme avec un réseau TCP/IP) ?
Le driver est-il erroné ?
Quelles sont les problèmes fréquents du wifi avec des imprimantes depuis des iMac ?

Merci !

[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2008)

Hi,

Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai aussi une imprimante Canon wi-fi que je n'arrive pas à connecter en wi-fi avec mon Mac. Mais d'autres qui ont la même y arrivent très bien. La différence est que moi, j'ai une saleté de Livebox. Tu n'en n'aurais pas une aussi par hasard ?


----------



## steveaustin (13 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Hi,
> 
> La différence est que moi, j'ai une saleté de Livebox.


----------



## Tricoline (14 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Non je n'ai pas de Livebox, j'ai un modem routeur ADSL US-Robotics classique, qui fonctionne très bien pour les accès au Web, et aussi pour l'accès Wifi à cette imprimante depuis un PC avec Windows XP.

Il n'y que depuis l'iMac et en Wifi que l'accès à cette Canon ne fonctionne pas, avec de l'USB en directe cela fonctionne bien.

D'ailleurs si je fait la procèdure de mise en service depuis l'iMac, cela se passe bien, c'est après le redémarrage et lors que je rajoute l'imprimante que cela se passe mal, il se produit une plantée dans l'application de connection ?
Explication :
Je donne l'adresse IP, ici 192.162.1.2 (le DHCP du routeur donne cet IP à l'imprimante)
Je selection Canon Pixma mp620 dans la liste des imprimantes.
Dès que je valide, cela se plante ! j'ai envoyé à Apple le log de cette plantée !

En passant la documentation Canon, c'est une horreur et une honte je trouve.


----------



## Tricoline (14 Octobre 2008)

Encore une info, sur le site de Canon Europe, il n'y a pas de drivers disponible au téléchargement pour Mac OS X (pour la MP620), mais seulement pour Windows, étrange pourtant un CD est fourni pour Mac ! que signifie cet oubli ? volontaire ? des problèmes en perspective ?

Autre idée, il semble que le programme CanonNetworkTool  renseigne par Mac adresse l'imprimante, donc il se peut que mon routeur filtre la Mac ? tout comme les Livebox ? idée à creuser ?

C'est dommage que cela soit si compliqué et pas vraiment facile à installer, pour l'utilisateur lambda c'est une vrai galère !

J'étudie toute idée pouvant solutionner ce problème, je déteste me faire "em..." par du matos !


----------



## Tricoline (21 Octobre 2008)

Le problème semble venir de que CanonNetworkTool ne voit pas la Canon pixma MP620 sur le réseau.
Sur un PC il y aussi le programme CanonNetworkTool qui dans ce cas voit l'imprimante.

Comme ne j'ai pas de Firewall, je peux supposer qu'une incompatibilité (ou bug) dans Mac OS 10.5 empêche CanonNetworkTool de détecter l'imprimante.

Sur le forum Apple, un intervenant signal qu'après avoir upgrader son laptop Apple de la 10.3.9 à la 10.5.2 il ne peut plus accéder à son imprimante wifi voir ici  http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1760629&tstart=0

Affaire à suivre !


----------



## Mac&Cie (18 Décembre 2008)

Hello,
Pour l'instant, je teste un MacBook sous Mac OS X.5.5 et une CANON MP620...et pour l'instant, après un installation pas simple...l'imprimante ..ben elle imprime pas....elle est connectée en WIFI avec une FreeBox, je peux imprimer les pages de test depuis le gestionnaire d'impression mais impossible de sortir une feuille depuis un soft.. je pense à un problème avec le pilote CANON...

A suivre


----------



## k_bechara (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Après m'être battu avec le service client Canon j'ai enfin trouvé la solution... et c'est finalement assez simple.. Il faut que 2 imprimantes Canon MP620 apparaissent (une pour l'USB et une pour le WIFI)

Il suffit de se rendre dans le panneau Imprimante du menu Préferences Systemes et de cliquer sur le "+" pour ajouter une imprimante. (Il faut absolument que l'imprimante soit sous tension )

Ensuite il faut cliquer sur plus d'imprimante si votre Canon n'apparait pas et selectionner Canon IJ Network dans le menu déroulant. Normalement votre imprimante devrait apparaitre avec son adresse mac dans le nom... Selectionnez-la et cela devrait être bon...


----------



## goupil47 (30 Décembre 2008)

Bravo k_bechara,
ca fait plus d'un mois que j'ai les memes difficultées pour connecter cette imprimante sur mon ibook  sous 10.5 et rien a faire. 
J'ai bein essayer egalement par ajout d'imprimante , et en configurant manuellement les paramettre wifi etc...mais toujours rien.
peut tu me detailler ta demarche exactement? as tu installer le logiciel canon en usb au  paravent? etc..
merci cordialement


----------



## MrTreize (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Après pas mal de galère j'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner cette imprimante avec un MacBook en Wifi. Mes problèmes venaient du coupe feu (Préférence système>Sécurité). Il est en effet nécessaire de désactiver celui-ci pendant la phase d'ajout de l'imprimante (voir post de k_bechara) faute de quoi elle est invisible. Une fois celle-ci ajouté il peut-être réactivé sans problème. 
En revanche, le scanner lui ne fonctionne qu'en le désactivant totalement. C'est un peu dommage.

Pour info : mon router est une freebox v4.


----------



## goupil47 (4 Janvier 2009)

je pense que mon coupe feu est désactivé en procédant ainsi:
preference systeme/sécurité/coupe feu/ autoriser toutes les connexions existantes ( coché ),
 et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas..
quelques conseils seraient les bienvenus..
merci


----------



## Damino (14 Janvier 2009)

La solution fournit par k_bechara fonctionne chez moi avec 2 mac sous Tiger 10.4.11 en réseau Wifi avec une Freebox V5.

PAr ailleurs pour le scanner : voir ce sujet.


----------



## k_bechara (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai effectivement installé le logiciel en USB au préalable cela ne peut pas fonctionner autrement.

Par contre petite précision après cliqué sur le "+" il y a deux onglets en haut de la page qui s'ouvre : Navigateur par défaut et Imprimante IP. 

Testez dans les deux si votre imprimante apparaît

Par contre je n'ai pas rencontré de problème lié au Pare-Feu.


----------



## goupil47 (17 Janvier 2009)

rien a faire j'ai essayer mais elle ne reconnaît que ma live box et jamais la mp620
ou puis je joindre la hotline canon qui me dépanne en ligne?
merci cordialement


----------



## shinematt (18 Janvier 2009)

Merci à tous ça a marché en désactivant le coupe-feu!

Amen ça me rendait fou...


----------



## MnicoT (18 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai moi aussi des pbs avec mon imprimante Canon  Pixma MP980 (ordi : imac osX 10.5.6 - modem routeur Belkin ) tout marche OK lorsque j'imprime avec une connexion USB en revanche lorsque je veux utiliser WIFi l'imprimante affiche "adresse IP occupée" et plus rien ne se passe... se référer au guide Canon n'est effectivement d'aucun secours.... et ça devient un parcours du combattant.... qui peut m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## k_bechara (19 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Pour contacter le support technique CANON, le plus simple et le plus efficace est de remplir le formulaire à l'adresse suivante:

https://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/contact_support/index.aspx

Le délai de réponse est un peu long la première fois (1 a 2 semaines) mais si la première réponse n'est pas la bonne après ça va très vite.

Le numéro de tel international gratuit donné n'a jamais répondu en ce qui me concerne donc...


----------



## goupil47 (20 Janvier 2009)

merci pour le lien je vais envoyer un petit mail , 
a suivre..


----------



## MnicoT (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Sur le site on arrive à un questionnaire (nécessité d'avoir un compte Canon) où tout se déroule normalement : identification du compte, formulaire, description du problème, etc. mais lors de lenvoi un message derreur apparaît :une erreur a été rencontrée lors du traitement ainsi quune indication de retour à la page daccueil et ce depuis plusieurs jours... opération nulle donc dautant que la rubrique FAQ en libre service pour limprimante qui me concerne (MP 980) est quasiment vide ! - j'ai signalé le pb par mail à Canon fr et la réponse automatique m'a été faite :"Ceci est une réponse automatique, sil vous plaît ne répondez pas à ce message en utilisant le bouton répondre. Si votre demande concerne les scanners de production (DR - CR  SF) ou les
produits de Micrographie (MS 300 / 350 / 800), veuillez  prendre contact
avec les services concernés à ladresse suivante : mailsgdi@cf.canon.fr
Si votre demande concerne les Imprimantes Grand Format (>A3)  et/ou les
Traceurs (LFP  IPF), veuillez prendre contact avec les services concernés
à ladresse suivante : thierry_alliot@cf.canon.fr
Si votre demande concerne un tout autre produit, veuillez envoyer un
message à partir de ce lien
https://self-service.canon-europe.com/fr/pages/, ou appeler notre Support
Clientèle au 08.25..00.29.23 (0,15 Euro la minute)."
et voilà !!!!!!!!! retour à la case départ


----------



## k_bechara (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Il est effectivement nécessaire de créer un compte Canon.

Par contre je n'ai rencontré aucun problème lors de l'envoi du message à Canon...


----------



## goupil47 (25 Janvier 2009)

je commence a regretter l'achat de cette imprimante, pas tant pas sa qualité d'impression et de d'accessibilité , mais par la manque d'information nécessaire a la connexion wifi et la manque de soutien contact par CANON.
j'ai bien essayer le lien canon mais j'arrive pas envoyer un message, il met erreur même en créant un compte.
je donne ma config au cas ou des personnes ayant les mêmes aurait réussi a la connecter en wifi
mac OS 10.5 leopard, IBOOk G4 , carte airpot , fournisseur ORANGE par livebox Inventel.
encore merci pour ceux qui peuvent m'apporter des billes a mon problème qui commence sérieusement a m'exaspérer.
re a suivre


----------



## goupil47 (25 Janvier 2009)

ça y est j'ai trouvé après voir posté ce topic j'ai tenter le dernier essai de la chance et ça a marché
donc ma livebox bloqué la  reconnaissance de la MP620
il faut rentrée la cef wep de la live box , pas oublier de synchroniser avec le bouton 1 la livebox , et tout est ensuite expliqué...
enfin je suis trop content après 3 mois de galère
la mp620 fonctionne sous l'IBOOK en wifi et sous mon pc windows Xp en usb, 
voilà si besoin n'hésiter pas
@plus 
goupil


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'acquisition de cette fameuse canon mp620, tant il est vrai
que sa qualité d'impression est vraiment bonne

N'étant pas un grand technicien, et avec toute le bonne volonté, j'ai suivi
avec le plus grand intérêt ce sujet sans trop comprendre l'ordre de l'installation.

*Puis-je avoir un petit "memo" récapitulatif* afin d'installer cette imprimante
convenablement pour une utilisation wifi ?

Voici mon matériel :
MacBook Pro 17"
Mac OS X 10.5.6
Free Box

*Merci de votre aide*

Philippe


----------



## goupil47 (26 Janvier 2009)

tu installe le cd de la pixma MP 620 connecté en USB
une fois l'imprimante ajouté par defaut tu fait ajout d'imprimante.
il en faut deux, une usb et l'autre pour le wifi,
tu désactive le pare-feu ne pas oublier 
la deuxième créer tu clique sur
ouvrir la liste d'attente d'impression/utilitaire/
dans liste d'imprimante du clique sur / paramètre réseau
la j'ai une livebox, je dois appuyer sur activer le wifi bouton 1
freebox?? je sait pas
je clique ensuite sur la premier proposition
la recherche du point d'accés se fait
moi la livebox apparaît dans la liste
je rentre ma clef wifi de la livebox quelques lignes plus bas ou est marqué clef wep pour qu'elle puisse reconnaître l'adresse IP et mac de l'imprimante.
et la tu n'a plus qu'a suivre tout est expliqué
voila j'espère que ca marchera
n'hésite pas si besoin est


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour goupil47,

Merci pour ce memo.

Il n'était pas question de couper le "pare-feu" ou quelque chose comme cela ?

Je vais acheter cette "étrange" imprimante et suivre tes *précieux* conseils.

Je te dirais si tout a bien marché.

Merci

Philippe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour Goupil 47,

Je viens de recevoir l'imprimante et je procède à son installation
en suivant tes précieux conseils.
J'espère ne pas trop galérer et je te tiens au courant.

peux-tu me faire signe quand tu rçois ce message ?

Merci

Philippe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Suite de pérégrinations :

L'imprimante sans fil marche, mais pas le scanner
malgré que le coupe-feu soit désactivé.

Comment faire ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2009)

Est-ce qu'il marche en USB ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Bonjour Iduck,

Le scan marche en USB.

Le souci que j'ai également c'est que je ne peux pas installer les PPD sur Indesign
qui me permette de faire les réglages (usb et réseau).
Même en suivant la procédure dan aide les options sont grisées ou indisponibles.

pour tout vous dire je suis plongé dans les notices depuis hier et j'en perd mon latin.

*Merci de votre aide*

Voici mon matériel :
MacBook Pro 17"
Mac OS X 10.5.6
Free Box

*Merci de votre aide*

Philippe


----------



## goupil47 (24 Février 2009)

salut Phil
excuse de ma réponse tardive, mais c'est fou comme on peut très vite oublier lorsque ça fonctionne..
je viens de lire ton pb de scan, a vraie dire , j'etait préoccuper par l'impression et j'ai même pas tester le scan, j'essaie et te tient au courant
mais je crois avoir lu sur le net lors de mes recherches pour connecter l'imprimante , que beaucoup avait des problèmes avec le scan..
je te tient rapidement au courant
@+


----------



## goupil47 (26 Février 2009)

voila je viens d'essayer le scanner 
j'ouvre MP Navigator EX
dans un premier temps ca ne marchait pas .
erreur impossible de communiquer avec le scanner le cable est peu etre debrancher ou le ....
alors j'ai été dans preference en haut a droite
 nom du produit apparaissait la MP620 series je selectionne c'elle avec l'adresse IP
MP620 series ( network: code IP ) et valide sur OK en bas a droite
et apres tout fonctionne correctement
même pas besoin de couper le pare feu.
voilà tient moi au courant
cordialement
goupil47


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Merci cher Goupil 47.

J'ai régler le problème avec le SAV de Darty par téléphone. Ils ont fait une manipulation
et cela marche.
Merci de ton aide qui m'a aidé à comprendre !

Cordialement

Philippe


----------



## Ballmac (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème qui ressemble à celui de Phil.

Mon imprimante est connectée en USB sur la borne airport. J'ai donc fait l'installation en mode USB.

Je peux imprimer sans souci, la photocopieuse fonctionne, mais impossible de scanner.

J'ai suivi le dernier conseil Goupil mais dans les préférences de MP navigator EX, aucun code IP n'apparaît à la suite de l'imprimante.

De la même manière, dans network scan utility mon imprimante apparaît en source de donnée twain, mais son adresse mac ne se trouve pas dans la liste des périphériques réseau... impossible donc de la selectionner...

Est ce que je dois modifier un paramètre de l'airport?

J'ai essayé de modifié les paramètres du coupe feu, mais ça n'a rien changé...

Si quelqu'un a une solution...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2009)

En connexion USB sur une borne wi-fi, c'est normal que le scan ne marche pas car en USB le scan ne marche qu'en connexion directe à l'ordinateur. C'est pourquoi, si tu veux scanner en wi-fi, il faut impérativement que tu achètes une multifonction wi-fi comme la MP620 car avec les multifonctions non wi-fi c'est impossible. Mais pour que ça marche, il faut que l'imprimante soit connectée directement au réseau wi-fi.


----------



## Ballmac (17 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta réponse

[edit] 
J'aurai du le savoir avant de m'exciter.

Pour numériser, j'utiliserai la fonction d'enregistrement sur clef USB que propose la MP620. Ca fonctionne très bien.
Pour la connexion en WIFI, j'attendrai un peu.

D'ailleurs n'y a-t-il pas risque de conflit entre la connexion WIFI de l'imprimante et la connexion WIFI de l'airport? ( dans l'hypothèse où j'active les deux)


----------



## oliverlamy (21 Juillet 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!....

J'en peux plus de m'arracher ce qu'il me reste de cheveux!!
2 jours que je me bats avec la connexion Wi-fi, que je relis les post, que je demande conseil et que ça ne fonctionne pas (en sans fil en tous cas!)

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'aider à me connecter et le tout avec un vocabulaire facilement digestible (j'avoue que mes compétences en informatique ne sont pas au top!).

Le matériel utilisé est:

Macbook  Tiger 10.4.11
Imprimante Canon MP620
Livebox Sagem

En filaire, je fais ce que je veux(heureusement!) mais en Wi-fi, rien n'y fait (même pas les baguettes d'encens!)
Je n'arrive pas à ajouter la deuxième imprimante avec l'adresse IP.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## steflevrai (26 Juillet 2009)

Tout pareil oliverlamy,

J'imprime par USB sans soucis, mis impossible d'imprimer par WIFI.
Pourtant j'arrive à envoyer les scann de l'imprimante à l'ordi par WIFI, mais pas l'inverse.

Je craque, la doc de canon une merde sans nom (3 langues en même temps avec des photos en dimension timbre poste). J'ai essayé de suivre les différents conseils sur ce forum, mais là je bloque.

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à imprimer par wifi sur free.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## goupil47 (7 Août 2009)

oliverlamy, je viens seulement de lire le topique , car c'est vraie que pour moi tout semblait claire, alors reprenons depuis le début, 
explique ce qui se passe et  qui ne marche pas


----------



## gildas1 (31 Août 2009)

bonjour a tous,

meme imprimante et même galere 

je n'arrive pas a la connecter via le wifi (je n'arrive pas a creer "2" imprimantes: une en usb (ok) mais pas celle en wifi dans le configurateur comme indiqué ci dessus

par usb tout fonctionne mais pas en wifi ... si vous avez des idees je suis preneur


----------



## docduf (1 Septembre 2009)

Finalement je suis partiellement rassuré de ne pas être seul au monde.
Je possède la MP620 depuis 15 jours. Sous Leopard (10.5.8), j'ai réussi à la connecter sans aucun soucis en wifi (elle fonctionne aussi sous windows avec mes autres postes).
Depuis malheur, car je viens d'installer Snow Leopard. Du coup, impossible de la faire fonctionner en wifi !!!
Elle fonctionne en USB sans problème. Les Drivers ont été mis à jour par SL à priori(comparaison faite avec ceux cités sur le site d'apple).
En lançant Canon utility network, il reconnait la MP620 en wifi. Au moment de la configurer, il communique avec l'imprimante puis plus rien !.
Pire, lorsque je cherche à ajouter un imprimante avec le "+", il finit par retrouver la MP620 qu'en mode "scanneur bonjour".
je m'arrache à mon tour les cheveux,
merci pour votre aide,
Damien


----------



## gildas1 (1 Septembre 2009)

docduf a dit:


> En lançant Canon utility network, il reconnait la MP620 en wifi. Au moment de la configurer, il communique avec l'imprimante




comment es tu arrivé à ce stade ?

car je n'y suis pas encore...

as tu une livebox? 
l'as tu configurée via 192.168.1.1?


merci


----------



## docduf (1 Septembre 2009)

désolé Gildas mais je suis sous numericable 
mon driver : 10.19.0.0
bon courage


----------



## gildas1 (1 Septembre 2009)

merci qd meme


----------



## docduf (1 Septembre 2009)

ouf ça marche.
je viens de télécharger le driver sur le site de canon dit compatible pour léopard 10.5. Je l'ai installé (en n'utilisant donc pas celui proposé par Snow Léopard). J'ai désinstallé mon imprimante (avec le"-"). J'ai rebooté. J'ai effectué une nouvelle installation par le "+". J'ai attendu 30 à 45 sec sans rien faire qu'il scanne le réseau puis comme par magie ma MP620 en wifi est réapparue comme une grande. Depuis, ça marche.
Bon courage à vous.
Damien


----------



## k_bechara (4 Septembre 2009)

Meme manip (installation du driver canon pour Mac OS X Leopard), même résultat! Merci du tuyeau!
Par contre j'ai du passer par "+", onglet IP, et cliquer sur "Autres Imprimantes" pour trouver ma Canon en Wifi...


----------



## djflex128 (4 Septembre 2009)

mon problème a été résolu en switchant du mode ipv6 au mode ipv4 dans les menus de la Canon MP620
La freebox et les derniers mac (hard et software) supportent très bien l'ipv6 mais la mp620 n'en a pas l'air.
si cela peut en aider certains


----------



## gildas1 (4 Septembre 2009)

me concernant cela marche tjrs pas...

MBP 13"3 sous Snow leopard
livebox mini sagem

l'adresse mac n'est meme pas reconnu sous la livebox, seul le MBP est reconnu et appéré...

CANON a un service apres vente pas top... 

bien qu'elle fasse de superbes documents je regrette amerement mon achat...


----------



## Asga31 (6 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

je viens vers vous car grâce au post j'ai pu installer ma MP620 en wifi sur mon macbook pro.
Par contre, un truc qui me choque et dont personne n'a parlé est les options d'impressions sous mac OS. Effectivement, aillant installer l'imprimante aussi sous win xp sur un autre pc, j'ai plus d'options (choix couleur ou N&B, etc...) auxquelles nous n'avons pas accès sous la version mac. Est ce que vous confirmez cela ou j'ai loupé une étape dans la phase d'installation?
merci


----------



## gildas1 (6 Septembre 2009)

est ce qu'une ame charitable pourrai faire un petiti post récapitulatif des actions à faire pour que l'imprimante soit reconnu en wifi

 SVP

merci


----------



## Asga31 (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part, après install de l imprimante sur un pc fixe sous xp, j'ai connecté l'imprimante sur le mac en usb et ai installé tout via le cd d'install (je suis passé par l'install rapide où tt est sélectionné direct).
Ensuite à un moment, ils disent d'éteindre l'imprimante et de déconnecter le cable usb. Puis de la rallumer et ensuite de continuer l'installation.
Et après par contre une fois installée, il faut comme dit sur la page 1, ajouté la canon MP 620 avec l'adresse MAC entre parenthèse car celle mis par défaut est la config en USB.
voili voilou.


----------



## gildas1 (7 Septembre 2009)

Asga31 a dit:


> Et après par contre une fois installée, il faut ajouté la canon MP 620 avec l'adresse MAC entre parenthèse car celle mis par défaut est la config en USB.
> voili voilou.



mon pb est que je ne vois pas où mettre la foutu adresse MAC de l'imprimante au sein de mon MBP
je ne peux même pas la mettre sous la livebox via 192.168.1.1 

je deprime là


----------



## Asga31 (7 Septembre 2009)

J'ai l'impression que ces livebox créent beaucoup de bordel dans pas mal d'installation en réseau et/ou wifi chez les particuliers.
Il doit y avoir un bloquage au niveau de la livebox. Est ce que tu ne pourrais pas te mettre en adressage automatique au niveau de la livebox....ou une plage d'adresse auto comme sur la freebox? Car dans mon cas, tout c'est reconnue automatiquement en suivant bien la procédure d'installation.


----------



## gildas1 (7 Septembre 2009)

en ce qui concerne le push button, le systeme de reconnaissance que propose l'imprimante, ben je vois pas comment faire l'appérage avec la livebox...


et qd je "rentre" dans la livebox: nada aucune possibilité d'implanter l'adresse mac 

donc dans la logique y a pas de possibilité de la voir via le canon ij network utility 

donc je pense que ma livebox bloque l'imprimante... 

arffff


----------



## e83s (7 Septembre 2009)

salut Gildas, bon a première vue je vois que tu galère pas mal.
Je viens de faire l'acquisition de cette imprimante, et l'installation s'est déoulée sans aucun probléme.
Je peux même scanner en wifi, sans rien avoir rien fait de spécial.
Je suis sous freebox en mode routeur, et en wifi.
J'ai désactivé le masquage du réseau dans la console freebox pour avoir un accés plus "clair" durant l'installation..
Le pare feu de leopard était aussi désactivé.

Pour l'installation j'ai suivi ensuite à la lettre le mode d'emploi qui contrairement à certain postes est relativement bien détaillé.
Il faut le suivre en suivant la procédure pour le Mac os que tu possédes.

Repart de zéro et prend le mode d'emploi et suis le pas à pas, je suis sure que tout devrait fonctionner.
Pour ta live box je ne peut pas trop t'aider, mais dans la notice tu dois bien avoir des infos interressantes.

bon courage


----------



## gildas1 (7 Septembre 2009)

e83s a dit:


> salut Gildas, bon a première vue je vois que tu galère pas mal.
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition de cette imprimante, et l'installation s'est déoulée sans aucun probléme.
> Je peux même scanner en wifi, sans rien avoir rien fait de spécial.
> Je suis sous freebox en mode routeur, et en wifi.
> ...




comment as tu fait pour faire la methode du "push button"?

WPS si je ne m'abuse...

il te demande d'appuyer sur ok lors de l'install de l'imprimante puis d'apperer avec le routeur (donc ici la livebox)
y a pas ce bouton sur la livebox....



au bout de 2 mins il te dit qu'il peux pas se connecter (chose normale)
et de se rapporter au chapitre XX.XX du manuel 
donc on s'y reporte et on trouve: contacter votre administrateur réseau 


voilà ce que j'obtiens en suivant ce manuel...


donc je desespere...


----------



## Asga31 (8 Septembre 2009)

gildas, je pense que tu t'es trompé, il n'y as pas de" push button "à faire. Regarde bien dns le manuel d'installation.
Il y a des flèche pour t'indiquer la démarche d'installation en usn, en wifi, en WPS et en WCN (push button)...
Perso je ne sais pas à quoi correspond le WPS et le WCN mais j'ai utilisé la procédure avec l'icone <borne wifi>, la première au niveau de la photo (réseau local sans fil). Les étapes sont chap 6, 13, 16 et enfin 18 (dans le cas ou tu installes l'imprimante pour la première fois avec un mac).

Sinon personne a de réponse sur ces drivers mac moins fourni que ceux sous windobe?


----------



## gildas1 (8 Septembre 2009)

ca y est ça marche 

en fait c'etait la livebox qui merdait

une petite case à decocher et tout fut reconnu à vitesse grand V

merci à tout ceux qui m'ont aidé mici


----------



## cedlevert (8 Septembre 2009)

hello
vous avez tous l'air d'être calés en canon mp,
je cherche à installer ma mp 500 sous 10.4 simplement en usb, paumé le cd depuis des lustres, et j'essaye depuis deux jours, j'ai mis un post ce matin sans succès 'dans périphériques', j'ai lu un milliers de post sans succès, installé le pilote, mais rien, bref tenté un peu tout, c'est sans doute juste un pbl de manip, mais si vous avez un conseil.
thks
C.


----------



## e83s (8 Septembre 2009)

eh bien voila tout est arrangé 
la connexion par bouton concerne certain routeur, comme tu as pu le voir pour nos utilisations l'installation en suivant le mode d'emploi fonctionne nickel, même s'il faut dés fois revoir les notices de nos box.
et oui habituer que nous sommes à croire que tout se paramètre de la même façon, mais les constructeurs s'ils font des notices c'est pour que l'on s'en serve.

Une heure de lecture à tête reposée vos mieux que des jours de galère.


----------



## Géophil (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Même pb avec ma MP 620, tout marche en USB mais impossible de la faire reconnaitre en WIFI par mon Imac sous Léopard, j'ai également une Livebox. J'ai bien suivi toutes les soluces des différents Topic mais rien n'y fait. 
Je voudrais essayer de télécharger le Driver comme tu le suggères mais j'ai du mal à le trouver sur le site CANON. peux tu me donner exactement le lien de ce qui faut télécharger ? mci bcp


----------



## gildas1 (13 Septembre 2009)

Géophil a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Même pb avec ma MP 620, tout marche en USB mais *impossible de la faire reconnaitre en WIFI par mon Imac sous Léopard*, j'ai également une Livebox. J'ai bien suivi toutes les soluces des différents Topic mais rien n'y fait.






Asga31 a dit:


> *Les étapes sont chap 6, 13, 16 et enfin 18* (dans le cas ou tu installes l'imprimante pour la première fois avec un mac).



reinstalles le cd, et suis les etapes des chapitres ci dessus, et tout se fait naturellement...


----------



## Géophil (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci Gildas1, j'ai essayé de suivre tes conseils à la lettre.
J'ai re désinstallé ma MP 620 USB puis ai tout repris dès le départ, sans connecter le cordon USB.
Etape 6 Ok
Etape 13 Ok.
Etape 16 Ok jusqu'au point 2.
Au point 3 je n'ai pas d'imprimante visible, je tente une mise à jour en cliquant sur le bouton et j'ai la fenêtre popup : "Préparation de l'installation, pour une config via USB vérifier.........
résultat  je suis bloqué. 
Merci de tes lumières


----------



## gildas1 (16 Septembre 2009)

Géophil a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci Gildas1, j'ai essayé de suivre tes conseils à la lettre.
> J'ai re désinstallé ma MP 620 USB puis ai tout repris dès le départ, sans connecter le cordon USB.
> ...




il faut l'installer avec l'usb  
et par la suite enlever l'usb qd cela est demandé

bonne chance


----------



## asseh (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour
J'ai suivi les étapes indiqués par la plupart d'entre vous ci dessus... sans sucès
Je l'ai acheté samedi, j'ai essayé pendant 3 heures de la faire marcher en Wifi sans succès
J'ai ensuite essayé de la faire marcher en usb, sans succès aussi
J'ai ressayé ce matin en suivant les indications ne serait ce que pour un usage usb... sans succès malgré une récupération du driver du site Canon et uen réinstal du dit driver.
Elle fait photopieuse, mais impossible de la voir dans la fenêtre qui va bien

Donc pour résumer :
- Le MacBook Pro (Mac OS 10.5) et la Canon sont allumés
- Le Macbook est branché à la canon par usb
- J'ai installé le driver, redémarré le macbook, puis coché "usb" dans la fenêtre du driver puis clic sur OK
=> Rien de particulier n'est arrivé à ce stade
- je suis allé dans preference système
- fenêtre de dialogue "imprimantes et fax"
- je clic sur le plus en bat à gaiuche de cette fenêtre
- dans la fenêtre qui n'a pas de nom, je vois bien plusieurs onglets "par défaut", "fax", etc.
- je vais dans l'onglet "plus d'imprimantes" et là je tombe sur une fenêtre sans nom ou je vois bien "Canon IJ Network" dans un menu déroulant mais rien dans l'espace en dessous du dit menu

Je m'attendais à y voir le nom de la canon mais en fait il n'y a rien du tout (la canon est bien branché à l'ordi et les deux sont ON)

Si quelqu'un a des billes, merci d'avance...

A+


----------



## Bill G. (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
suite à passage Snow Léopard, ma Pixma MP 620 n'est plus reconnue en wifi... pourtant depuis mon PC (sous Seven) pas de problème (elle donc bien toujours dans mon réseau WIFI, qui est un réseau Airport)... j'ai réinstallé un certain nombre de drivers du site Canon, mais je me demande si SL gère le wifi pour cette imprimante...
Bref si quelqqu'un a trouvé une solution ou peut me communiquer un drivers magique...

Merci!!

ps l'imprimante est bien ok en usb.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour que ton imprimante marche sous Snow Leopard, il faut installer dans l'ordre le pilote d'imprimante puis celui de scanner.

Pour le wi-fi il faut que tu installes la dernière version des Canon IJ Network Setup Tool.

Ensuite tu fais la configuration du wi-fi comme indiqué dans le mode d'emploi papier.


----------



## Bill G. (6 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour cette reponse rapide!
celà veut donc dire qu'il faut que je désinstalle tout ce que j'ai installé afin de recommencer? ou bien je recommence dans l'ordre que tu donnes, au dessus des install existantes??? au fait, le scanner fonctionne bien en wifi avec mon mac!
merci!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2009)

Si tu as installé tout ça et que ça marche, tu n'as aucune raison de tout recommencer.

As-tu bien installé ces versions-là ?

D'autre part, si le scanner marche en wi-fi, je ne comprends pas où est le problème.


----------



## Bill G. (6 Octobre 2009)

et pourtant, parfait pour le scanner nais pas pour l'imprimante fait, il me dit que l'imprimante est hors-ligne et j'ai un "éclair" sur l'icône de mon imprimante... je ne pense pas avoir le bon drivers, si quelqu'un peux me dire quel est le bon fichier sur le site canon...
merci!


----------



## gildas1 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bill G. a dit:


> et pourtant, parfait pour le scanner nais pas pour l'imprimante fait, il me dit que l'imprimante est hors-ligne et j'ai un "éclair" sur l'icône de mon imprimante... je ne pense pas avoir le bon drivers, si quelqu'un peux me dire quel est le bon fichier sur le site canon...
> merci!



essaye avec celui du cd pour moi cela a marché et le scan et l'imprimante fonctionne apres moultes moultes essais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bill G. a dit:


> et pourtant, parfait pour le scanner nais pas pour l'imprimante fait, il me dit que l'imprimante est hors-ligne et j'ai un "éclair" sur l'icône de mon imprimante... je ne pense pas avoir le bon drivers, si quelqu'un peux me dire quel est le bon fichier sur le site canon...
> merci!



Je t'ai mis le lien pour le pilote d'imprimante dans mon premier message de réponse à ton problème.

Sinon, sur le site, il y a ça aussi mais je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert.

Et pour savoir quelle version tu dois prendre, il suffit de regarder les versions de Mac OS X supportées. C'est indiqué.



gildas1 a dit:


> essaye avec celui du cd pour moi cela a marché et le scan et l'imprimante fonctionne apres moultes moultes essais



Il est sous Snow Leopard. Il lui faut la version du pilote pour Snow Leopard. Et il n'y a qu'en la téléchargeant qu'il pourra l'obtenir.


----------



## gildas1 (6 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il est sous Snow Leopard. Il lui faut la version du pilote pour Snow Leopard. Et il n'y a qu'en la téléchargeant qu'il pourra l'obtenir.



je suis sous SL aussi et j'ai bien pris les drivers du cd

j'ai eu même le droit au message comme quoi le driver ne serait pas reconnu etc etc

mais oui la facon la plus propre et de l'installer via le site


bonne chance


----------



## Bill G. (6 Octobre 2009)

Bon je vais essayer avec le cd malgré le message sur la non compatibilité de mon système sinon, voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site canon:

MacOS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard)
Mac OS X 10.6 compatibility:
Inkjet printer, multifunctional and scanner products:
Canon will support its inkjet printer, multifunctional and scanner products with Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard). 
Canon will start distributing the drivers via Canon web site 2-3 weeks after Snow Leopard release. 
To find a list of applicable models choose the applicable product group:
Inkjet multifunctional
Inkjet printer
Scanner

bref, il n'y a qu'à attendre!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2009)

Heu, tu le fais exprès, là, non ? :mouais:

Tout ce dont tu as besoin est *là*. Oublie le CD d'installation. Et tu prends tout ce qui est marqué compatible 10.6.x. Bien entendu, si tu as déjà installé ces choses là, ça ne sert à rien de recommencer.

Sinon, tu peux contacter le service d'assistance technique de Canon.


----------



## Bill G. (6 Octobre 2009)

Bon désolé, je viens de tout repasser les fichiers que tu m'a indiqué, et là toujours le même message comme quoi l'imprimante est hors ligne! pourtant tout le paramétrage au redémarrage s'est effectué niquel!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Contacte le service d'assistance technique de Canon en ligne (https://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/contact_support/Index.aspx) ou par téléphone : 01 70 48 05 00.


----------



## Bill G. (7 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup! j'ai laissé un message sur leur support en ligne si je n'ai pas de nouvelles aujourd'hui, je les appelle au n° indiqué.
je vous tiens informé de la suite
++


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Bill G. a dit:


> Merci beaucoup! j'ai laissé un message sur leur support en ligne si je n'ai pas de nouvelles aujourd'hui, je les appelle au n° indiqué.
> je vous tiens informé de la suite
> ++



Avec le message en ligne tu n'auras sûrement pas de réponse aujourd'hui. Si tu veux une réponse aujourd'hui, appelle-les.

Quand j'ai acheté ma MP600R et ayant installé les pilotes et logiciels depuis le CD, j'ai eu un problème avec le scan en USB qui ne marchait pas. Je les ai contacté avec un message en ligne et j'ai dû attendre plusieurs jours pour la réponse. Au final, je me suis retrouvé avec un mail expliquant comment désinstaller ce qui avait été installé et les liens pour télécharger les versions dispo en ligne. J'ai suivi leurs indications et depuis ça marche nickel.


----------



## Bill G. (7 Octobre 2009)

Super! donc en fait il me conseille ce qui m'a déjà été dit sur le forum et que j'ai déjà fait... je n'ai plus qu'à attendre "few weeks" 


Dear Mr X, 

Thank you for contacting Canon. 

Regarding your query about compatible OS X 10.6 drivers for your MP620, please be informed Canon is doing their utmost best to update all drivers within the next few weeks. For updates you can check the link below:

http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010642.asp
choose your operating system and language and press submit

I hope this information is of use to you. 

Yours sincerely,
Judith Verkerk
Canon Support Centre
http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/consumer_products/index.aspx

© Copyright 2008
http://www.canon.co.uk/copyright/index.asp

Terms and Conditions of use
http://www.canon.co.uk/Terms_and_Conditions/index.asp


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Où es-tu allé ? La réponse est en anglais ? Si tu les contactes par le biais du site français de Canon, ils te répondent en français.

Et appelle-les. Ca ira plus vite.


----------



## gildas1 (5 Novembre 2009)

je viens de faire une clean install de SL donc obliger de reinstaller les drivers etc

tout c'est bien passer et maintenant :

1 j'arrive a faire le netoyage des buses et scanner via le wifi 

2 je n'arrive pas à imprimer une photo via mon mac 

:mouais:


----------



## pulsaracat (4 Février 2010)

quelle M... infame ce driver !!
j'avais galéré sous tiger pour faire fonctionner ma Mp620 en ethernet sur ma freebox, mais j'y été arrivé, et là, avec SL, nada ! le scanner est immédiatement reconnu et fonctionne parfaitement, mais l'imprimante ne fonctionne que si je la raccorde directement en usb sur le mac ! 
j'ai telechargé les bons drivers, essayé en passant avec CUPS (localhost:631)...j'en peux plus !!!
je peux meme pas la configurer en wifi !


----------



## gildas1 (6 Février 2010)

SL c'est pas mal la merde enfin moi maintenant c nickel

il faut que tu fasses ce qui est indiqué sur ce topic et cela passe super

bonne chance


----------



## pulsaracat (7 Février 2010)

J'y suis enfin arrivé !
(un peu par hasard d'ailleurs)


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2010)

docduf a dit:


> Finalement je suis partiellement rassuré de ne pas être seul au monde.
> Je possède la MP620 depuis 15 jours. Sous Leopard (10.5.8), j'ai réussi à la connecter sans aucun soucis en wifi (elle fonctionne aussi sous windows avec mes autres postes).
> Depuis malheur, car je viens d'installer Snow Leopard. Du coup, impossible de la faire fonctionner en wifi !!!
> Elle fonctionne en USB sans problème. Les Drivers ont été mis à jour par SL à priori(comparaison faite avec ceux cités sur le site d'apple).
> ...



Heu....Rien !


----------



## amerto01 (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis comme dans la même galère qu'un bon nombre : J'ai un mac (10.6) en réseau avec une imprimante MP620 en WiFi, un ordinateur windows est configuré dessus sans aucun problème mais quand je veux connecter mon mac à mon imprimante ça beug !

Sachant que je n'ai pas reçu avec l'imprimante les CDs d'installation pour MAC OS X, j'ai cherché partout... Je ne sais pas si je peux retrouver les logiciels sur Canon.fr ou un truc dans le genre. 
Mon routeur est une Bbox, je sais pas la version.
Quand je lance un scan des réseaux depuis le gestionnaire d'imprimante, il trouve un MP620 mais en tant que "scanneur bonjour".

Je vous remercie d'avance pour les réponses apportées !
Tom.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2010)

amerto01 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je peux retrouver les logiciels sur Canon.fr ou un truc dans le genre.



Ici.


----------



## clodio94 (18 Novembre 2010)

Merci à tous en lisant vos messages j'ai réussi a refaire fonctionner mon IP4000R
Bon courage à ceux qui rame


----------



## esarrat (20 Mai 2012)

Réponse toujours utile en 2012, qui m'a sorti de problèmes similaires avec un 5250



k_bechara a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après m'être battu avec le service client Canon j'ai enfin trouvé la solution... et c'est finalement assez simple.. Il faut que 2 imprimantes Canon MP620 apparaissent (une pour l'USB et une pour le WIFI)
> 
> ...


----------



## coralande (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour , alors toujours la galere...le scanner reconnu sans probleme...l'imprimante reconnu au debut mais impossible a rajouter et la plus rien apres installation des pilotes mac os x ...

je suis sur mountain lion et i mac

c'est ballot !!


----------



## coralande (17 Décembre 2012)

C'est bon ça marche !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2012)

Et comment as-tu fait pour que ça marche ?


----------



## coralande (18 Décembre 2012)

J'ai reinstallé mon systeme pour x raisons, mountain lion .
J'ai branché mon imprimante en usb et allumée , une fenetre de dialogue s'est ouverte m'invitant a telecharger les pilotes pour cette imprimante , j'ai cliqué sur oui , deux pilotes se sont installé dans "printers" de la bibliotheque : bjprinter et ijscanner .
Ensuite je suis allé dans systeme preference coché partage d'imprimante et de scanner ,l'imprimante figurait dans la liste .
Je suis alle sur le site canon télécharger le logiciel "ij networktool " , je l'ai installé .
J'ai lancé le logiciel et configurer l'imprimante (toujours branchée en usb ) .
Je suis alle dans systeme preference dans "imprimantes et scanners " et j'ai ajouté le scanner et l'imprimante qui sont apparu dans la liste (wi fi ) et c'est tout ,l'impression fonctionne mais je n'ai pas testé le scanner .


----------



## coralande (20 Décembre 2012)

Le scan est wi fi est extremement long en 300 ppp minimum ...perso j'ai fini par remttre l'usb, j'ai un ordi de bureau ce n'est pas trop embetant .


----------

